
Show HN: Easiest way to send personalized product updates on-site and in e-mail - ddruger
https://www.sybg.io/
======
joneil
I like this! I just signed up to take a look. These were my questions before
signing up, so I guess you'd say it's feedback on your landing page:

The website is really clear about how it works and looks for end users (and it
looks really good). How does it work as the developer? Do I tell SYBG which
features there are through an API? Through a web interface?

Do I use a JS snippet to make it appear on my site? How do I control where it
shows up? How do I control the styling? How do I let you know which user is
logged in and what their email address is?

Some JS snippets (or screenshots of the web interface) would be helpful.

Looking forward to having a play with it!

\---

Edit:

Now that I've logged in and signed up all those questions are answered. I'd
consider including some of this on your landing page, because the
implementation time will probably be less than 5 minutes... knowing that would
make me less likely to bounce.

For anyone wondering, the answers are:

\- There's a simple JS snippet for identifying users

\- You write new release notes in the SYBG website

\- After you post a release, new users will see the release notes when they
log in. If they don't log in for 14 days (configurable) we'll shoot them an
email.

\- Emails are sent with Mailgun. I use Mandrill... would love it if you
support both (or generic SMTP) so I don't need two different outbound mailing
accounts.

\- The on-site alerts pop up either at the top of the screen, or in a `<div
id="sybg-notification"></div>`. The link to view the FAQ on how to customise
the look and feel is broken, so still not sure about that.

~~~
ddruger
joneil thanks so much for your comment and your fantastic (and detailed)
feedback! We really appreciate it. Glad to hear you had an overall positive
experience with our tool. We're continuing to make improvements and as part of
that you found our not-yet-existent FAQ page. As you continue to try it out
we'd love to hear more about your experience, what you like, and what we can
do better!

~~~
ddruger
One last thing, if you're up for it please email info@sybg.io and someone from
our team will get in contact with you. Would love to chat a bit more.

------
kwikiel
Intercom is hard to manage for sending product updates. I don't like that i
cannot see ToS or anything on the page. I would like to contact the founder -
so what should i do to schedule a talk?

~~~
ddruger
Hi kwikiel, thanks for your comment. We'd love to find some time to talk and
see how we can make it easier for you to send updates. Please email
info@sybg.io and someone from our team will get back to you.

